# Hamilton Sea-lectric I



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Remember that grubby Hamilton electric posted under "Next Hamilton Project"?









Well here is the finished, restored watch...and I'm very pleased with the outcome. It's an early Hamilton electric known as the "Sea-Lectric I" and dates from about 1958.

It has the potentially troublesome Cal. 500 movement in it but I'm glad to report that after a complete strip down, clean and some careful adjustments of the contact & trip wires, it is performing superbly and keeping spot on time. This was a BIN purchase on eBay and buying 500-based electrics is always risky because it is virtually impossible to tell the condition of the wires from the posted photographs --- the wires are just too small for most seller's photographs. Often they are missing altogether or so badly bent that they might as well be missing. There are no replacements; you always have to use a good donor movement.

The case on this Sea-Lectric I is 10K Gold Filled are there are a couple of wear-thru points on the back but this is a rare model so I'm not too fussed. I just love the bold numerals on this model --- Hamilton didn't often do that on the electrics (apart from the Railroad series).

Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice Paul, not a fan of those lugs, but they certainly did fantastic dials......


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice, clean dial - a good job, well done. I just love the name, too


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> I just love the name, too


And yet the Sea-Lectric II below looks nothing like the Sea-Lectric I above ...Hamilton often did this.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Beautiful Paul,

that dial is gorgeous. Great job mate.

Andy


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Great one!! i like a lot the dial with those concentric circles

congrats!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb Paul! Well done. I love seeing the before and afters on these


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Another one 'saved.'

That is a beauty and history to go with it.

Well done,

Alexus


----------

